# PC für VR aufrüsten. Was soll rein?



## Thetiga (5. September 2017)

*PC für VR aufrüsten. Was soll rein?*

Hi

Ich möchte mir gerne eine VR Brille zulegen.  Da meine Grafikkarte sowieso gerade den geist würde ich bei dieser Gelegenheit auch gleich meinen PC mit aufrüsten. 

Meine Komponenten: 
Intel® Xeon® Prozessor E3-1231V3 (von Boxkühler gekühlt) 
Gigabyte GA-H97-HD3 
EVGA GeForce GTX 970 (welche gerade den geist aufgibt).
 8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600,
128 Gb SSD
1TB HDD
Straight Power 480w


Welche dieser Komponenten würdet ihr weiterverwenden? Welche ersetzen. Insgesamt wollte ich 1000€-1200 Eure investieren. Allerdings sollte keine einzelne Komponente 490€ überschreiten.


----------



## manimani89 (5. September 2017)

*AW: PC für VR aufrüsten. Was soll rein?*

also für vr würde ich mind. eine 1080er holen womit du dann schon über deinem Budget wärst


----------



## Thetiga (5. September 2017)

*AW: PC für VR aufrüsten. Was soll rein?*



manimani89 schrieb:


> also für vr würde ich mind. eine 1080er holen womit du dann schon über deinem Budget wärst



die 1080 fängt fängt ja da gerade an. gehen wir mal davon aus ich könnte eine irgendwo für 490€ ergattern würde für ne 1080 mein prozessor noch reichen? zb durch übertakten und  aufrüsten einer wasserkühlung?


----------



## Deathseal (5. September 2017)

*AW: PC für VR aufrüsten. Was soll rein?*

Also 1080 really? Ich hatte meine oculus rift cv1 mit einer 980ti null Probleme bei maxed out. Willst du nur erstmal Testen reicht ne 1060 aus, für normale Bildqualität. Zur Zeit nutze ich ein Laptop mit einer 1070, welche auf 1700MHz läuft. Diese reicht zum Betrieb meiner jetzigen HTC Vive auf Ultra bzw maxed out. Die meissten VR-Games sind grafisch nicht das non-plus-Ultra. Zu VR sage ich immer teste es bevor du es kaufst.
Prozessor und Board reicht. Kauf eine 1070 und mehr Ram ggf besseres Netzteil. Das reicht.


----------



## CastorTolagi (6. September 2017)

*AW: PC für VR aufrüsten. Was soll rein?*

Wie beim normalen PC, stellt sich auch bei VR die Frage:

Was willst du primär spielen?

Es macht schon einen Unterschied ob man nur hin und wieder Fruit Ninja VR anwirft oder Project Cars auf Ultra bringen will.


----------



## Thetiga (6. September 2017)

*AW: PC für VR aufrüsten. Was soll rein?*



CastorTolagi schrieb:


> Wie beim normalen PC, stellt sich auch bei VR die Frage:
> 
> Was willst du primär spielen?
> 
> Es macht schon einen Unterschied ob man nur hin und wieder Fruit Ninja VR anwirft oder Project Cars auf Ultra bringen will.



An diesen Wii artigen Spielereien hab ich ehr weniger Interesse ^^ eigentlich geht es mir hauptsächlich darum die spiele die mir ans Herz gewachsen sind mal in VR zu erleben das geht von älteren grafisch nicht so aufwendigen spielen wie WoW oder Mafia 2 bis zu neuen Grafikbomben wie Dirt Rally oder wie du schon sagtest Project Cars.  Auch an so Sachen wie Cmoar VR Cinema oder halt einfach VR Bilder und Videos könnte ich denk ich gefallen finden.


----------



## CastorTolagi (6. September 2017)

*AW: PC für VR aufrüsten. Was soll rein?*

Siehst du, das hilft schon mal eine ganze Ecke weiter.
System wird dann vermutlich eine Rift werden.

Dann fällt die 1060 schon mal so gut wie raus, weil damit wird dir bei Rennspielen nur schlecht.

Ich würde also auch sagen
GPU= mind 1070 eher 1080
RAM= erweitern auf 16GB
Rest kann eigentlich bleiben.


----------



## ChiefJohnson (7. September 2017)

*AW: PC für VR aufrüsten. Was soll rein?*

Hatte eine 1060 (stark übertaktet) und jetzt eine 1080 (auch stark übertaktet) für VR. Also mit der 1060 kannst du schon viel Spaß haben, und das für etwa 230€. So gut wie alle Spiele laufen flüssig (ok, Project Cars ist wirklich eine besondere Baustelle). Jedoch ist der Sprung zur 970 nicht so groß wie zu einer stärkeren Karte. Aber es läuft alles rund, nur SuperSampling wirst du damit kaum nutzen können, was ich z.B. in Raw Data sehr zu schätzen weiß. Schönes Spiel, optisch wie spielerisch, nur eben ein bisschen zu viel Kantenflimmern ohne SS.
Habe mir letzte Woche eine GTX1080 für 480€ geholt und unter Wasser gesetzt. Aber es gibt auch gute Custom Modelle, oder die kleineren von Zotac ab so 460€. Eine 1070 so ab 400€ macht da preislich auch keinen Sinn mehr. Und AMD (zumindest bis zur RX480) hatte bei vergleichbarerer Flat-Leistung in VR leider immer schlechter abgeschnitten als NVidia, von daher gibt es hier leider keine Empfehlung.

SteamVR zeigt dir ja genau die Frametimings von CPU und GPU getrennt an! Also sieht man genau, an welcher Komponente es hapert. Von daher würde ich erst mal nur die Grafikkarte tauschen und schauen, wie du fährst. Hatte einen i5, i7 und jetzt einen R5-1600 (4GHz), und die CPU hat bisher wenig Einfluss auf VR gehabt. Wobei es auch tatsächlich Anwendungen gibt, in denen die CPU limitiert. Muss ja immerhin mindestens 90 FPS schaffen. Aber das ist eher nicht so häufig, und notfalls kann man ja bei tatsächlichem Bedarf noch nachrüsten.


----------



## Thetiga (9. September 2017)

*AW: PC für VR aufrüsten. Was soll rein?*

Ich hab mich jetzt ein wenig im Netz umgeschaut. Mit Rabattaktionen etc ist es durchaus möglich eine neue 1080 noch unter 490€ zu ergattern. Aber wie sieht es denn mit meinem Xeon aus? Der ist jetzt auch nicht mehr der jüngste. Und übertakten lässt er sich ja auch nicht wirklich. Meint ihr nicht er würde das ganze System zu langsam machen?


----------



## N8Mensch2 (9. September 2017)

*AW: PC für VR aufrüsten. Was soll rein?*

XEON ist leistungsmäßig im Bereich eines i7 4790:
Xeon E3-1231 v3 im Test: Ist der Xeon immer noch ein Geheimtipp?

Und im guten Mittelfeld:
CPU-Tests 2017: Benchmark-Bestenliste - Leistungsindex fur Prozessoren [August]

Für VR Spiele wunderbar. Rennspiele können je nach Fahrzeuganzahl schon mal im CPU Limit hängen. Aber im Durchschnitt würde ein z.B. Standard getakteter Ryzen auch nicht mehr reißen. VR benötigt ansonsten recht viel GPU Power, die auch gut in SuperSampling gesteckt werden kann.
Mit neuer Graka kannst du ganz gechillt die weitere CPU Entwicklung beobachten. Aufrüsten geht später ja immer noch.


----------



## ChiefJohnson (9. September 2017)

*AW: PC für VR aufrüsten. Was soll rein?*



Thetiga schrieb:


> Ich hab mich jetzt ein wenig im Netz umgeschaut. Mit Rabattaktionen etc ist es durchaus möglich eine neue 1080 noch unter 490€ zu ergattern. Aber wie sieht es denn mit meinem Xeon aus? Der ist jetzt auch nicht mehr der jüngste. Und übertakten lässt er sich ja auch nicht wirklich. Meint ihr nicht er würde das ganze System zu langsam machen?



SteamVR zeigt dir wie im Bild unten die Frametimings an. Du musst unter 11ms bleiben, um die 90Hz Wiederholfreuenz der Brille zu halten (man könnte fast sagen 90FPS).
http://32ipi028l5q82yhj72224m8j.wpe...6/10/LiquidVR_SeriousSam_one_Radeon_RX480.png

Oberer Graph zeigt die CPU-Timings an, unter Graph die der GPU. So wie in dem Beispiel hat die CPU auch meist keine Probleme, unter 11ms zu bleiben. So ähnlich wird das bei dir wohl auch der Fall sein. Also steck erst mal mehr Geld in die Grafikkarte, wenn du problemlos VR zocken möchtest. Falls dann doch die CPU limitiert, siehst das das so sofort. Das ist der Vorteil bei der differenzierten Frametime-Analyse. Aber die CPU sollte wirklich selten limitieren, aber das ist, wie schon oft gesagt, vor allem Anwendungsabhängig.

Für mich ein klarer Fall, obwohl ich natürlich nichts versprechen will. Wenn du Geld für Hardware ausgeben willst, mit dem Ziel, fit für VR zu werden, vor allem gute Grafikkarte, Prozessor darf auch nur ok sein. Darf eben keine Krücke sein, die 11ms nicht schafft. Aber deiner Packt schon noch was. Lieber noch ne SSD dazu, ich mag keine lange Ladezeiten in VR, denn man steht nur doof im Raum und wartet.


----------



## Thetiga (11. September 2017)

*AW: PC für VR aufrüsten. Was soll rein?*

Ich fasse dann mal meine Update-Pläne zusammen:

2 neue RAMs
8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM 
€ 58,95*


neue SSD 
1000GB WD Blue 2.5 
€ 269,58*

neue Grafikkarte 
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1080 Windforce OC 8G 
mit Gutschein noch 
€ 477,98 

Was ich bei der Gelegenheit auch noch gerne hätte wäre einen neuen Kühler für die CPU.  Eigentlich wollte ich schon immer mal eine Wasserkühlng haben auch wenn ich weiß das es für den Prozessor eigentlich nicht nötig wäre. Könnt ihr mir dazu eventuell noch nen Vorschlag machen?


----------



## ChiefJohnson (11. September 2017)

*AW: PC für VR aufrüsten. Was soll rein?*

Die SSD ist natürlich recht groß und nicht ganz billig, die Preise sind momentan recht hoch. Man könnte ein kleineres Modell nehmen oder auf ein Angebot warten. Ob die Preise irgendwann wieder fallen, kann man gar nicht sagen. Aber wenn man immer kleine kauft, hat man wie ich irgendwann zig kleine SSDs verbaut^^

Aber an sich sieht die Liste ganz gut aus.

Vielleicht würden jemand sagen, jetzt DDR3 zu kaufen wäre nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Aber bevor du dein ganzes System umkrempelst, das eigentlich noch was kann, sind da 59€ echt gut investiertes Geld. Du zielst auf letzendlich 16GB (4x4GB) Ram, nehme ich an. Falls du aber einen 8GB Riegel hast, hol dir einen identischen 8GB dazu.

Wasserkühlung musst du selber wissen. Luftkühler können ebenfalls sehr gut sein. Bei AIO Lösungen ist die Bandbreite riesig, musst du wissen, was du willst (Preis/Platzbedarf/Optik/Leistung/Lautstärke). Custom Wasserkühlung ist der Spaß am Basteln neben der reinen Kühlung wichtig


----------

